
Live Reporting Patreon vs. Owen Benjamin Backers - lliamander
https://mobile.twitter.com/Cernovich/status/1282716063243747328
======
lliamander
Regardless of politics, I think this case has some interesting implications
for consumer rights.

I am hopeful that, at some point, Internet platforms will list having a fair
TOS as a feature for consumers. Consumers and creators are getting "surprised"
by the major platforms too often, and competitors are springing up all over
the place.

